# Blogging



## quantum (Oct 15, 2013)

I need to start a blog to help drive traffic to my website. I have seen prophoto blogs which EVERYBODY seems to have... Must be because they're good hey?

What I'd like is a wordpress blog because i believe they are best for SEO. With this id like a plugin from LR to upload photos. The Turning Gate seems to offer what I want are there any others i should look at?

John


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 15, 2013)

See http://photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrblog.php


----------



## quantum (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks John. I also wonder how I can implement updating (text content especially) on my blog by using an iphone/ipad. Is this possible?


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, one of the advantages of WordPress is that it's well supported by iOS and other third party systems. For example, on an iPad (I presume on an iPhone too) you can update text either through the browser, which I prefer, or through a WordPress app. But you can also update directly from Microsoft Word which has great benefits with longer posts which benefit from spelling and grammar checking. I'll often write a post on my Mac laptop, edit it on the iPad and again on my PC. WordPress also keeps previous revisions, just in case.

I wouldn't choose WordPress because "it's best for SEO" but because of its flexibility. If you're prepared to learn a bit about customizing it to your needs, there's little you can't do. But I've no idea how much of this web stuff you already understand, so this may or may not help you move forward. 

John


----------



## quantum (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks John, you are right I'm pretty green in all this.
 I wonder if it's possible to upload to a prophotoblog as this is Wordpress I understand. 
Have you seen Blogstomp? Would your plugin be able to send multiple photos in a pleasing layout in this way?
John


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 16, 2013)

I've never heard prophotoblog, which AFAICS isn't WordPress, or Blogstomp. What is your starting point - do you already have a site?


----------



## DblDrgn (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm using ProPhoto Blog site for my main website for several years now, I've been very pleased especially with their customer (technical) service.   Also, check out my site you will see that you can customize it and make it look the way you want pretty easily (I started with a blank white page and just started adding stuff)

Hope this helps,

Wil Reiner

http://reinerphotography.com


----------



## quantum (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Wil
THanks for your reply. Can I ask what theme you used for that front page. I like the mouse over details...and nice site!

Regards

John


----------



## quantum (Nov 29, 2013)

johnbeardy said:


> See http://photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrblog.php


Do you have any examples that I can see? Also I am trying to decide which Wordpress supplier/ theme to have and wonder if your sustem can upload direct to one of them or do I have to develop it thorugh Wordpress.org themselves?
Cheers
John


----------

